# Prima Bathing System



## GonetotheDogzz (Jan 2, 2009)

Has anyone used this system you are supposed to be able to wash up to 40 dogs on less than 14 gallons of water and a cup of shampoo. I saw it on the TV show The Lazy Enviromentalist and you dont have to hook it up to a water supply system either.

http://www.primabathing.com/


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Prima systems have been around for awhile, and I know of no groomers that use them, and don't think I have ever seen them at trade shows either. I have had them contact me about their systems, but I think for that much money, I would go with a Hydrosurge, that can rinse the pets as well as shampoo them. I don't believe in the "no scrubbing needed" that both Prima and Hydrosurge campaign with though. I use a Cosmo's shampoo system that you mix the shampoo up in, and is applied with an applicator/trigger nozzle. Someday I may get a hydrosurge, but I just don't see that big of advantages at this point. 
Here's what I use and have used for almost 10 years. 
http://cosmosbathingsystems.intuitwebsites.com/


----------



## GonetotheDogzz (Jan 2, 2009)

It rinses as well and different types of shampoos can be used. The company is sending me one to try for a few weeks to see if I like it before purchasing.


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

lol graco, i used to work for a groomer who uses one, and she is the only one i have ever seen.

honestly, i did not like it. and 40 dogs? um no. to effectively wash a dog with this thing, you can get about 25, maybe 30 (which i guess is still a lot, but not 40). i remember on busy days (at that salon, busy was 40+ dogs), I always had to refill it. if you do stretch it out (my boss was getting mad at the extra shampoo bills), you end up having to use other shampoo, and just the prima for the all around body parts (which is pretty much a waste). or i would do one really quick spray down with the prima, then a really good shampoo with something i mixed (again a waste). i didnt like the nozzle, it never could get deep into heavyduty coats (the way the hydrosurge does). and it is really annoying being attached to a cord to a machine. maybe others like it, but i really didnt.

i have used hydrosurge and the bathing beauty as well and liked both of those much better.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Prima Bathing said:


> This message is NOT! meant for solicitation purposes, but for Product Information, please don't flag for removal.


Whoa. If it looks like a duck and quacks like a duck....


----------



## Doreen Luhrs (Feb 16, 2012)

I have one and I hate it. It leaks, looses pressure and is really expensive to fix. I have had it for about 2 yrs and it was back to the company once already and is leaking again. What a huge waste of money!!!! I DON'T recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Doreen Luhrs (Feb 16, 2012)

Totally agree. That about sums up the system. We have never used so much shampoo.


----------

